# Amazon rainforest.



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, seeing tokay's pics made me think... I spent some time in the Amazon rainforest last year, actually why I stopped using this forum for a while (internet out there's crap). I never got round to showing you guys the pics I took, partly for you guys in fact :lol2:

Here's some of them:
Saw a load of avic slings, this is the best pic I got though... it was living on a leaf over a stream.









And a load of these spiders were living on rocks below it, they could skip over the water surface. Any idea what it is?









World's coolest shield-bug!

















_Nephila sp._ This girl had a web that was at least 3 feet wide, probably closer to 4 feet.









Close-up of the golden web for which _Nephila_ are famous.









Don't some people here keep these things? Horse headed grasshoppers or something?









This grasshopper is cooler!









More avics. (Really poor photos ) My camera was out of battery when we found a massive adult female avic.

























OK, I'll stop now, there are more good photos but this is a rather long post already...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

No no, more pics :gasp:

Very cool, how awesome at the sheild bug and the grass hopper?!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

vary awesome especilly the sheild bug. my fishing spider looks like that n they supposed to be all water dancy n dive n stuff? (ancyclometes poss rufus or other?)


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

The last two pics would kinda freak me out a bit if they were found in my room. Is weird thinking we all keep T's no probs but if one was loose in my room I wouldn't be quite so confident.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd be worried about squashing them in my sleep


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The shield-bug... we picked it up for a photo (on a stick, everything in that rainforest is dangerous in some way it seems) and afterwards it flew off... straight into a spiders web :?

The water spiders could at least water walk, dunno if they could dive.

Also some of my mates had avics living in the ceilings of their rooms... all I got was some gecko that crapped on my mozzie net


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

ancyclometes amozonica!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

vawn said:


> ancyclometes amozonica!!!


Not to sound daft I hope, but eh?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.ancylometes.com/bilder/raster/start2.jpg


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

my female rufus molt, they can walk on water, make underwater suits, air bags to take down for deeper diving etc very versatile, your one there lokks like one from central america then i found a species called a. amazonica named after the region they're in. large fast spiders rufs legspan is about 10cm and they are smaller than the others


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting, I just thought they looked cool ^_^

Nice to know what species they are though (though they were out of amazonica's range) or at least what genus. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

More picture for you guys as well then.

Wasp nest: nearly walked into.









Some kinda awesome crickety thing! Looks like a dead leaf.









Leafcutter ant... trails of these are awesome to watch.









Can you see the insect?









What about now?









There it is!









Apparently Americans have a similar thing called a bullhorn spider. Apparently they hurt to land on.









This is a bullet ant, it has the world's worst sting of any ant, bee or wasp. They are proof that there is no god. Oh and they scream if you annoy them.









Bees, they build mud hives in the side of leafcutter ant mounds.









And some non invert pics!
You wish you were as cool as this frog...









The trees are :censor:ing HUGE there.









And some have the world's funniest roots...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Again, very cool  Loving the root...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You would!

Forgot the better pic of the frog:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

wow! fantastic pics hun!
Bet that was an experience of a life time to be out there?
can i ask, on ur 1st lot of pics, was that an avic pink toes?
keep them coming please:no1:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

awesomeness, completely :O


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I had limited memory, and some pics got lost as well ... someone deleted a load.

But yes, the first pic is an avic sling! Actually saw a load of avic slings, and moved one out of the road once. They're everywhere there. It was an experience of a lifetime deffo, loved it so much. Leaving was really hard.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Any idea what the camouflaged insect on the side of the tree is?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I want to go there so much!!

It'd be like heaven seeing all those animals everywhere.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

awsome how did you sign up to do that expodition?


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing pictures, very interesting, thank you for posting them, that sheild bug is awesome


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The camouflaged insect, to me it looked like some kinda fancy cricket or something of that nature... look at the back legs.

They are literally everywhere, sorry mantis folks but my sister deleted a load of pics of the rainforest to take pics of her prom (inconsiderate cow ) so the couple of decent mantis shots I got are not there.

As for going on the trip? I went through a gap year volunteering organisation. But you're really better off looking these places up and booking independently. My trip was to be fair quite cheap for what it was, but I know people with other groups who worked it out as being almost twice the price. I only ended up paying about £200 more than I should have.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> They are literally everywhere, sorry mantis folks but my sister deleted a load of pics of the rainforest to take pics of her prom (inconsiderate cow ) so the couple of decent mantis shots I got are not there.


Give her a slap from me! :bash:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

:lol2:
I nearly put her on her arse at the time... Her prom photos weren't even interesting, just people standing there in nice clothes... that's it.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

nice series of pics.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Did you trek in to the forest or did you camp in the the forest?
How did you find the humidity,every thing being damp all the time?
Wicked pictures Toby:no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, looking back at these the quality's not great, but it's still interesting bugs etc.

I was staying at a conservation centre, so we had like wooden cabins, half this stuff was less than 200m from my cabaña. But we also did like 6 hours+ hikes in the forest, which were awesome.

Humidity I like, I'm good with humidity, it's dry heat or cold that I don't like. You get used to everything being damp, it takes a week or two but after that things seem weird if stuff dries in less than a day.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Beauty, what a trip that looks. How long were you out there for? I would definitely give one of my nads to do that. Nice pics, I might set my avic free in my living room and let it be wild ha. It just goes to show they will adapt to different situations as long as ambient conditions remain the same i.e humidity etc, great stuff


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was only actually in the rainforest for like 6 weeks, and yeah pretty sure more avics live in houses in the rainforest than live in trees :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> I was only actually in the rainforest for like 6 weeks, and yeah pretty sure more avics live in houses in the rainforest than live in trees :lol2:


Nice one......I would love to do something like that but as my interests lie more in Asia it would have to be scoping out some mean old worlds in Indonesia or somewhere there abouts


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Nice one......I would love to do something like that but as my interests lie more in Asia it would have to be scoping out some mean old worlds in Indonesia or somewhere there abouts



heee, I'm the expedition leader for a group of sixth form kids from school on a four week expedition to Thailand and Laos next summer (and yes, it will be rainy season. And yes, we will be out in the wilds.)

sample convo:
Miss?
- yes?
There aren't any spiders in Thailand, are there?
- well. Yes. Yes there are.
Oh. I don't like things with too many legs.
- you should stay away from the centipedes, then.
...pause...
There aren't snakes, are there?
- how much do you actually know about Thailand and Laos, then?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

ducks said:


> heee, I'm the expedition leader for a group of sixth form kids from school on a four week expedition to Thailand and Laos next summer (and yes, it will be rainy season. And yes, we will be out in the wilds.)
> 
> sample convo:
> Miss?
> ...


Oh dear.


----------

